# Zombie in Joppatowne Md



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Eating brains & heart of his victim.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...dismemberment-follow-20120531,0,4066697.story


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cannibalism seems to be on the rise. This one is too close to where I grew up. Maybe it's a sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just not right in the head.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

it ain't right? I think he knows that much..just weird


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What is going on? Are things going to just keep getting weirder the closer we get to December?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, it's probably just sunspots causing it or that supermoon thing:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

After full Zombification............


----------

